# Is there any actual "shit creek"?



## Schutzie

There's a shit creek in Ireland and near Yuma AZ.
Really!


----------



## erdvm1

There's a sewage plant in Lyons that I call shit creek.


----------



## Schutzie




----------



## cayo 2

Rio Cacahuano was 1st D 'd last September. That translates to Batshit Creek (river) ..checkout Mayan White Water. click rivers then pick Chiapas, while there take note of how many runs there are in a state less than a third the size of Colorado...check out the photos of the Santo Domingo,upr. Jatate, and others.

Not in the Rockies either, but Alabama Whitewater rates water quality of runs by number of chickens -3 chickens equal bad -as there are large commercial poultry operations (eg Tyson) Also was reading about a run that sounded cool.until they mentioned that it drains hog farms


----------



## LSB

How about the outflow from the treatment plant right below Smelter Rapid on the Animas. They say it's cleaner than the river water but it sure smells like a shit creek.


----------



## BilloutWest

*SHITIKE Creek in Oregon*

Shitike Creek - Oregon - Map and Area Photos

Flows through the town of Warm Springs on the Reservation.
Starts up by Mt Jefferson.
in Jefferson County, Oregon, USA.
Latitude: 44.76222 : Longitude: -121.22778

Supposedly its from a local Indian name but we all know Ike took a dump upstream.
No one has ever run it for some reason.











> Fugitive Gunner Bailey allegedly drove a stolen pickup into Shitike Creek in Warm Springs, and fled on foot.


I'm thinking I know what his line to the judge was.
Do you see a paddle?


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

South Fork of the Coeur d' Alene was known as Shit creek for years and labeled that way on old maps. All the locals still call it shit creek. Now its a super fund site.


----------



## Jporter

*Ah, great minds think alike*

Redbeard, I see you have the same idea as I do. I won't go into detail as it seems nobody else has any idea why you are asking your question. I know why you are asking tho. I am brand new to the search for what you seek and am also wondering if there is a shit creek. I'm still searching to see if I can find something on this angle because it seems most other searchers have not thought of what might be implied by that part of the poem. I think it is quite possible that this could be an angle worth looking at. Good luck on your hunt


----------



## Lebowski

Don't know of a Shit Creek, but I know of an interesting creek name - Bloody Dick Creek in Beaverhead County, MT. Good fishing I hear. Ripe for puns and dirty minds as well.

Fun story about this creek. One of my geology professors in college found what might be a new geologic formation in this area. Custom is that when a new formation is found, you name it after a feature in the area. Sounds like he found a different name, but it easily could have been called the Bloody Dick Formation.


----------



## chepora

When I was in Peace Corps the creek behind our town was called Tevicuary which loosely translates to the "stream that flows from your asshole". I always wanted to boat it!


----------



## Jporter

*Shit creek specifically*

Redbeard is looking for "shit creek" or similarly named specifically if I'm thinking the same as Redbeard is. It has to do with a clue in a hunt. It seems most do not know what we are talking of and so I am not going to name exactly what the hunt is for. You will have to find it on your own. 
Good luck Redbeard. I may be new to this hunt, but I'm coming for it.


----------



## Fumble

Jporter said:


> Redbeard, I see you have the same idea as I do. I won't go into detail as it seems nobody else has any idea why you are asking your question. I know why you are asking tho. I am brand new to the search for what you seek and am also wondering if there is a shit creek. I'm still searching to see if I can find something on this angle because it seems most other searchers have not thought of what might be implied by that part of the poem. I think it is quite possible that this could be an angle worth looking at. Good luck on your hunt


Go to where a river begins take two steps left then two steps left then


----------



## restrac2000

Below the hole of Brown.

Oops edit, thats supposed to be home. Sorry for the brain fart.


----------



## BCJ

*Shit Creek!*



Schutzie said:


> There's a shit creek in Ireland and near Yuma AZ.
> Really!


Schutzie shutzie me an email!


----------



## mattman

restrac2000 said:


> Below the hole of Brown.
> 
> Oops edit, thats supposed to be home. Sorry for the brain fart.


You may need to go wipe yourself after that fart budy:wink:....


----------



## jmacn

https://youtu.be/Gd1CMACuENc

Shit Creek boys left a permanent skid mark on music history by helping the greatest band of all time record their most influential album. These boys made Brown living a lifestyle long before Demshitz.


----------



## Jporter

*You are right*

Restrac2000-----You are the only one on this that is replying that has a brain lol. I'm not speaking of that part of the poem tho you do have the right poem. Look at the part that mentions "paddle". Good on you tho for having a brain tho. These other replies are hilarious considering that they don't realize that there is a lot if you find what we look for lol. Are you a hunter also? If so, good luck on the hunt


----------



## restrac2000

Yeah, figured you were investigating the paddle reference given the old adage. I have spent some time with the poem and maps but never taken it to the field. Mostly another excuse to play with maps more. Would be fun to build a trip around the poem knowing it would primarily be a reason to explore a new place with unlikely secondary benefits. I think the one who started the chase would agree that is as good excuse as any. 

Best of luck, sounds like you are well on your way to an adventure. I have had almost as much fun playing with maps as reading the stories of those fully hooked by the endeavor.


----------



## rtsideup

Jporter said:


> Restrac2000-----You are the only one on this that is replying that has a brain lol. I'm not speaking of that part of the poem tho you do have the right poem. Look at the part that mentions "paddle". Good on you tho for having a brain tho. These other replies are hilarious considering that they don't realize that there is a lot if you find what we look for lol. Are you a hunter also? If so, good luck on the hunt


I don't really think that "The thrill of the chase" is much of a secret endeavor anymore. 
Still fun to play around with.


----------



## mattman

Aw shucks, I don't have a brain, AND I stumbled across the nerd club.
Oh well.


----------



## rivh2o

would Jones Hole be considered; renamed it could be Shit Hole due to recent events.


----------



## Dejan Smaic

If it smells like shit, then it must be....


----------



## yuman

redbeard said:


> just out of curiosity, does anyone know of a stream, creek or river actually named "shit" somewhere in the Rocky Mountains?
> 
> not trolling, I'm honestly interested to know


We have a "Shit Creek" here in Yuma AZ. I don't think that is the offical name. It is however recognized by our Military. It's on the "not allowed to go there" list. Hahaha.


----------



## Andy H.

Used to be a lot more "Shit Creeks" and "Stinky Creeks" back in the old days before the Clean Water Act. And rivers that caught on fire regularly....


----------



## MNichols

Shit Creek | Alaska Guide


Shit Creek Alaska




alaska.guide


----------

